# Wifes choice



## manchu (Feb 27, 2012)

We've been talking about getting another GSD for awhile. We've raised several over the years and usually had two at a time. We lost Max and Maggie a couple of years ago w/I a 7-8 month period. I swore I wouldn't go through the trauma again and we didn't for almost 2 years. Then we got Sofi from a breeder who shall remain unnamed, at the age of 7 months. After a difficult first year( shy, with allergies, both environmental and food) Sofi has turned into a great dog. Lots of work and lots of money and we have a smart confident GSD who tolerates kids and adults well and has yet to meet a dog she wouldn't play with.

My wife, however, missed the "puppy" stage and insisted we look at an 8 week old. I started my research and found several instate breeders and had preliminary discussions with a couple. I advised her that most of the reputable breeders had deposits on most of their upcoming litters and that we'd be looking at July- Sept. and maybe next year. Well, that simply wouldn't do so she was perusing some of the websites I recommended and she found a 41/2 month old that a potential buyer had backed out on. She thinks the poor dog has been abandoned and that she's just the person to "rescue" it. It's a month or two beyond the cuddly stage but all of a sudden that's not an issue. She talked to the breeder for about half an hour today and feels very comfortable with her and both of them feel the dog would be a good fit for our family. We are looking for a companion dog that can grow up with our grandchildren(who live with us), with a medium drive and steady confident manner.

SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs

Your thoughts or constructive comments about Gerlinda will be appreciated.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You can pick up some great pups doing what your wife did. That said I have no personal experience with that breeder.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

a Shraderhaus dog?! Personally, I'd be all over it. She's a gorgeous pup and I imagine she'd be an amazing dog. Shraderhaus produces good dogs from what I've seen.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

I know some people who had good experiences with Jean. They might pop up at some point in this thread.
I had some communication with her years ago about a litter but ultimately decided the time was not right.
It's your standard DDR and if your wife described your needs and situation well, then she's probably a good match for you.
The only thing I'd like to point out is you are going to have two females. Sofi sounds like a social dog but with two GSD females, as you probably already know, you really can't predict until they are both adults if they can live with each other. Male/female pairs is something that almost always works. So just something to ponder.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

I own a Schraderhaus dog and he is amazing. I really like Jean, and long after money was exchanged and my boy was flown in she has always kept in touch, answered questions, etc. I would recommend her. She is honest and upfront and I think if she foresaw issues with the two bitches living together she would tell you. But again she doesn't know the temperament of the dog you already own, only you know that. 

Best of Luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Just want to say that GSD pups do not have a cuddly stage.
They are called land sharks for a reason.
So you may have not missed the boat in that regard. They at least let you pet them around 5 months or so.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> Just want to say that GSD pups do not have a cuddly stage.
> They are called land sharks for a reason.
> So you may have not missed the boat in that regard. They at least let you pet them around 5 months or so.


 
Lol then Dax missed that memo. 11 weeks old and comes to me for loves. Not many loves but still seeks them out. Everyone else, he'll landshark out on them though. Cuddling is not in the cards according to him though so that's out. 

OP, the pup mentioned is at a good age if for no other reason, potty training should be a bit easier to manage as she'll be able to hold it longer so you don't have to get up every 2 hours in the middle of the night to run her outside. Shraderhaus was on my breeder list and still is. One of the dog trainers I know through my uncle actually has a dog from Shraderhaus and I was very impressed with his dog. Solid stable minded dog. I didn't know the dog was from Shraderhaus until speaking with him a few minutes ago.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice looking pup!

Manchu, reading the write up on the breeders web page about the pedigrees of this litter sounds like some strong working/sport dogs in there.

Just one cautionary note - You said you want a companion with medium drives, don't know if you spoke with the breeder directly yet, but if she says this female is 'too much' for companion I hope your wife will understand the breeder's recommendations.....and be willing to move on as it sounds like she is in love already. 

Other then that....looks like a great find! 

If you do get this pup please come back and update on progress. 

Good luck.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Gwen, it does say in their OP they spoke with the breeder.

I don't know Jean personally, just from the board here, I like the pedigrees on her dogs, My female came from a female Jean had owned.

She's not a couch potatoe, requires ALOT of exercise and can go all day if I ask her, settles well now that's she's matured very biddable, I would say she's not a dog for a novice owner . Love her to death, just what I wanted tho she did not come directly from Jean.

My suggestion, be absolutely sure of what you want and don't want in a dog, if Jean thinks the dog will fit your lifestyle and expectations I say go for it. 

She's still young enough that you'll get to enjoy that puppy stage


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

sure does. :blush:



JakodaCD OA said:


> Gwen, it does say in their OP they spoke with the breeder.
> 
> I don't know Jean personally, just from the board here, I like the pedigrees on her dogs, My female came from a female Jean had owned.
> 
> ...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

hey I miss stuff all the time


----------



## manchu (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, I'm somewhat embarrassed and chagrined. My wife told me that she and Jean had spent about a half hour on the phone discussing her dog and our situation. Silly me, I just assumed they discussed Sofi. Turns out they didn't. How two mature grownups could talk dogs for half an hour.... nevermind.

I read some of your responses last night and when I asked my wife what Jean said about Sofi the response I got was "She never came up." AGHHHHH. I promptly emailed Jean and she said she did have some concerns but suggested I bring the Sofster over and see how she gets along with the new pup. Even if they get along now does that bode well for the future?

I must say in my wife's defense that we've paired two GSD females several times over the years w/o any problems, the last time for 7-8 years. She doesn't see what the big deal is. I admit to reading a number of posts on this site and wondered what we did right or what we were missing. And, I'm sure Jean expected my wife to mention Sofi when she talked about our family.

I just read several hundred posts on the topic of two female GSD's in the same home. Seems like the responses are all over the board. I'll have to think on this for awhile.

Thanks for all the thoughtful responses.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I think having Sofi meet the pup would be a great idea. I've had a few females together off and on the last few years and I think the only reason we never had any problems was because there were clear rules and the female I knew would likely get huffy over something knew I wouldn't tolerate it. If you've managed it previously, you can probably do it again with no problems. Clear boundaries and don't leave them unsupervised.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what she said ^^^^ I think Jean will be able to give you clearer advice seeing Sofi interact with the puppy and go from there


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Agree. This is an excellent breeder who should pair you with a dog that will fit your life style and the nedds of Sofi. 

I have had two females twice. Years ago, we had real problems. But I bought a 2 year old rescue into my pack with a 12 year old female and 4 year old male. the bithc fights were bad and I had to return the rescue after teh second set of sutures. 

I have two females now. Mayhem is 14 months, Kayos is amot 11 years old. No problems yet. I do see that May is starting to push Kay's buttons and we are stepping in. I think some of that is just age and a youngster pushing limits, some of it may be gender stuff. Whatever it is the youngster is not pushing the old dog around while I have something to say about it. Havoc, my 6 year old male, just rolls with the punches. 

I think whe you bring a female pup home with an older female, the pup learnd it's place adn may or may not challenge when it reaches maturity. I also think having a more submissive female instead of two dominant females makes a difference. One will naturally give in to the other.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

I think there has to be a noticeable difference in inherent pack status among the two females as Kayos and Havoc said above. Two dominant females together....errm.

I would also ask Jean how the mother of your prospect is. I have found that females that get along well with other females usually have pups of similar nature. The dam of my current female was the only female that got along with all the dogs in her kennel. And she wasn`t an easygoing bitch either, but a hard, drivey working dog, she was just peaceful.


----------



## manchu (Feb 27, 2012)

Ocean said:


> I think there has to be a noticeable difference in inherent pack status among the two females as Kayos and Havoc said above. Two dominant females together....errm.
> 
> I would also ask Jean how the mother of your prospect is. I have found that females that get along well with other females usually have pups of similar nature. The dam of my current female was the only female that got along with all the dogs in her kennel. And she wasn`t an easygoing bitch either, but a hard, drivey working dog, she was just peaceful.


Good question!

According to the breeder mother gets along well with other females. The word she used was "agreeable".


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

manchu said:


> Good question!
> 
> According to the breeder mother gets along well with other females. The word she used was "agreeable".


 
agreeable is good. Dogs I would describe as agreeable are a roll with the punches unless a serious boundary is crossed.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have had multiple short and longterm female-female pairings including pairings with a VERY dominant female (my first dog, Massie). I had two small incidents and both were my fault. When I realized my mistake we never had another incident. 

I am a very clear and confident pack leader. I really think that makes a world of difference.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't know the breeder, not an expert in reading pedigree, but OH MY THAT PUP IS SO GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I would trust whatever Jean tells you.

Ridley is from her kennel. I told Jean I was looking to keep two males together, and needed a pup that had the best possible chance of clicking well with Mulder... and what can I say, she delivered big time. Ridley is great, 2 years old still intact and still gets along perfectly with my other male. In general just an awesome dog, Jean was great to work with and did a fantastic job pairing us up.


----------

